# [RUMOR] Xbox 360 games could run on Windows 8 PCs [/RUMOR]



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 12, 2011)

> You see that big "Rumor" tag in the headline. Good; keep that in mind as you read this story, because this one could be too good to be true. A persistent batch of rumors from the tech world suggest that Microsoft's upcoming Windows 8 operating system will allow users to play Xbox 360 games on their computers.
> 
> Teknylate reports from an unrevealed source that if you have Windows 8 installed on your PC, you'll be able to pop Xbox 360 discs directly into your computer tower and load them up as though it were a console. Supposedly gamers will also be able to access their Xbox 360 dashboard and Xbox Live services on PC.
> 
> ...




Source


I think this isn't going to happen. For one, because MS will loose the sales of their console. Two, It would create an unbalance in online services. Etc.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ Well vamsi this might be true. I say this because the next gen consoles are just around the corner. Its a huge probability that MS will announce the successor of its xbox 360 console dubbed as the xbox 720 or something. Sony is planning to make a similar move as well.

Now if all these rumors are true, then i don't think running xbox 360 discs on windows 8 platform is false. Afterall it will be the best way to utilize the software content of a last gen console if the rumors are even near to be true.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2011)

A rumor is always be a rumor


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, saw this in Guru3d forums as well, and folks over there are taking this pretty seriously, Gears of War anyone?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, if this happens, then we can be guranteed X720 or whatever it will be called launches before or at the same time as Windows 8.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, if this happens, then we can be guranteed X720 or whatever it will be called launches before or at the same time as Windows 8.


PS4 goes into production this year, so rest assured, X360 v2 or whatever must launch alongside it next year if want to hold onto the lead.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

IT would be great if it works!!  


Finally I might manage to play Halo: Reach and Halo 4


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2011)

if this becomes true...then it would be awesome to play xbox titles on pc.......


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> IT would be great if it works!!
> 
> 
> Finally I might manage to play Halo: Reach and Halo 4


Gears of War 2 and 3 for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Gears of War 2 and 3 for me.



Hell Yeah & other titles such as 
Uncharted,NG Sigma,Gran Turismo etc


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> PS4 goes into production this year, so rest assured, X360 v2 or whatever must launch alongside it next year if want to hold onto the lead.



And Windows 8 releases next year for PCs, wow, it's all falling into place!


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hell Yeah & other titles such as
> Uncharted,NG Sigma,Gran Turismo etc


Did you even read the title?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2011)

LOLOL, don't mess with the Zohan, oops Zangetsu


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> LOLOL, don't mess with the Zohan, oops Zangetsu


Hmm, the fact he is irrelevant in bleach series atm, I say mess with him all you want


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Did you even read the title?



oh my hairs are in front of my eyes....
overall its a dream runing 360 titles on PC



tkin said:


> I say mess with him all you want


I m the final form....so beware


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's hope it will happen i am dying to play l.a noire,halo series games and gears of war series

Now i am holding my ps3 and xbox 360 console purchase till MS comment on this.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Let's hope it will happen i am dying to play l.a noire,halo series games and gears of war series
> 
> Now i am holding my ps3 and xbox 360 console purchase till MS comment on this.


LA Noire coming to PC this year, one down.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hell Yeah & other titles such as
> Uncharted,NG Sigma,Gran Turismo etc



Too bad XBOX 360 hasnt yet received a port of Gran Turismo 5 yet


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 12, 2011)

So what's the end result? Console Game prices will decrease or PC Games increase?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

One thing's for sure, game makers will start complaining about losing sales due to piracy.  

The first games I will try is Forza Motorsport and Geometry Wars.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> oh my hairs are in front of my eyes....
> overall its a dream runing 360 titles on PC
> 
> 
> I m the final form....so beware



its hair and not hairs....

Is Fight night 4 on xbox???Wish this game could come on pc....



tkin said:


> LA Noire coming to PC this year, one down.



r u serious??? if its true...then that's gonna be one hell of a detective game to play....nice!!!!!


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 12, 2011)

Great...Waiting to play RDR, LA Noire, Halo Series...

Well is there any news of Kinect for pc? 

@tkin... when is LA noire coming for pc?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

abhidev said:


> its hair and not hairs....
> 
> Is Fight night 4 on xbox???Wish this game could come on pc....
> 
> ...




Announced by Rockstar almost a month back.

Posted it here earlier:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140900-l-noire-thread.html#post1433680


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

Imagine just get a WIN8 starter for 2.4K or HB for 5K & its ur XBOX360 i am dying to play GOW2&3 and HALOS also i think if it is true then XBOX360-2 will also be launched but neverthless it will be a sweet dream come true
Also waiting eagerly for LA NOIRE i think it will come in OCT-DEC has anyone played it in console


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

And will someone publish a hack to run xbox 720 discs also? 

On a serious note, will the feature be ported to Win 7 also? Or we have to wait for another hack?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> So what's the end result? Console Game prices will decrease or PC Games increase?



console games become free (arr arr you pirates)

thats what will happen.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

As if it's not already free.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2011)

Not possible.



> Microsoft’s vice president of global marketing Mike Delman confirming:
> 
> "Live has been successful on the Windows Phone. Live will be built into the PC. It will be the service where you get your entertainment. We were talking about it — you will not just see consoles and handhelds at this show next year, this show’s going to morph into other devices."



Its live that is turned into a cross-platform feature. May be microsoft will port a few select games from 360 to PC but emulating the x360 on windows 8..nah!


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, some negative report here:-

Why Microsoft Won't Emulate Xbox Games for Windows 8 - Tested


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2011)

emulation of ps2 is still not fully completed.

And they r saying xbox 360 emulation.
compare x360 and ps2 then think.
let if they however manage to emulate then probably we will have to buy a super computer


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Well, some negative report here:-
> 
> Why Microsoft Won't Emulate Xbox Games for Windows 8 - Tested



Yeah, we might see direct ports, but emulation wont be possible 
Forget that 'put in the x360 disc and start playing' dream 
Btw, I dont think we'll see halo reach either  . May be halo 3 and ODST in one pack(it was rumored a few years ago, remember?) are a possiblity, coz they're old enough and use a similar engine..but no way we'll see reach.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 12, 2011)

Kinect is coming to PC, this much is confirmed. They might bring Dance central to try and sell it.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 12, 2011)

awesome^^ Any news of release date... I am very eager to try it...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2011)

Emulation I don't think so. PS2 is still selling AFAIK so Microsoft won't want to just stop the sale of Xbox 360 even after 720 with this.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> emulation of ps2 is still not fully completed.
> 
> And they r saying xbox 360 emulation.
> compare x360 and ps2 then think.
> let if they however manage to emulate then probably we will have to buy a super computer


Not necessarily, the guys at microsoft have the source codes for the games, emulating it will be very easy if they do it.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

Xbox live will be integrated in windows 8. Xbox 360 emulation may also be fully legitimate.

*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

Well Mike Delman just said that live will be integrated which is still available as free download I guess as many games requires that. Or its is different ???? I don't really know much about that. 
He didn't said a thing about making XBOX game to be played on 8.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 13, 2011)

more wishware than ever vaporware at this point. There's no point in emulating the 360 natively in windows. absolutely no extra profit from a business standpoint, so why would MS even go there?

And windows doesn't require any magical oomph to sell brickloads of licenses. it's still comfortably leaps and bounds ahead of the rest of the pack combined, despite what rabid apple fanboys will tell you.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 13, 2011)

Not gonna happen, uh ah.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

After few years.. we are going to emulate those games anyways. 

Hopefully on Windows 8.


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah hope !
wanna play god of war3 and tekken 6 on pc.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ God of war is a ps3 game!!!!!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

He is talking about "emulating them on PC"


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2011)

^^thanx to ans in my place


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

Emulation of PS3 is hard I guess because of that cell processor don't know for sure.


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2011)

^^True but someday.....

Coz there was a time when ps2 emulation was dream but today we can.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah when we have that much powerful hardware. And the same would happen when we would be way ahead of PS3 hardware. Till then enjoy PC games.


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Emulation of PS3 is hard I guess because of that cell processor don't know for sure.


No, its hard because PS3 does not use DX like x360 does, so thats one reason, plus we don't have the source code, if ms wants to import x360 games to pc they can because they have the source code and detail knowledge of the api. And all games made with cross platform engines like UE can be imported to pc with just a zap, like GOW.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> No, its hard because PS3 does not use DX like x360 does, so thats one reason, plus we don't have the source code, if ms wants to import x360 games to pc they can because they have the source code and detail knowledge of the api. And all games made with cross platform engines like UE can be imported to pc with just a zap, like GOW.


Yeah right. Didn't thought about that.  But still its hard to imagine that MS will emulate XBOX 360 for windows.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah when we have that much powerful hardware. And the same would happen when we would be way ahead of PS3 hardware. Till then enjoy PC games.



We are ahead of ps3 hardware. Current nvidia and radeon gpu are miles ahead than the *rsx.* Intel *sandybridge* has much more computational power than cell.
Even last gen* nehalem* had much more power. And ps3 supports opengl-ES api. It can be ported but why would sony port its games on microsoft's os? Its not that it isn't possible.
In fact its easily achievable but won't happen cause of the above reason.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

^I agree on that


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> It can be ported but why would sony port its games on microsoft's os? Its not that it isn't possible.
> In fact its easily achievable but won't happen cause of the above reason.



Well i was not talking about particular game's porting but about emulating ps3 env. for all games and that doesn't require SONI's permission. A third party can do that.

We are ahead of ps3 but those hardwere r yet coastly. For emulation we need more advance technology so that today's coastly things go cheap.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 17, 2011)

This "rumour" contradicts the very reason for consoles having exclusive titles  Game Developers already postpone PC releases , much after console counterparts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

The Reason its hard to emulate PS3 bcoz the PS3 disc rotates in both direction clockwise & anti-clock wise...
whereas a normal DVD rotates only clock-wise


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

mitraark said:
			
		

> This "rumour" contradicts the very reason for consoles having exclusive titles  Game Developers already postpone PC releases , much after console counterparts.


 This is the saddest part for PC gamers 

Halo 1 was released in PC. Why not Halo Reach and other XBOX Exclusives  ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Halo 1 was released in PC. Why not Halo Reach and other XBOX Exclusives  ?


Because these are trademark games for the consoles. For many people these games are reason why they buy Xbox 360. If they are released on PC then Xbox market will have a slowdown.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

^^True same as god of war series.



Zangetsu said:


> The Reason its hard to emulate PS3 bcoz the PS3 disc rotates in both direction clockwise & anti-clock wise...
> whereas a normal DVD rotates only clock-wise



there is no need to rotate an ISO image


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> there is no need to rotate an ISO image



I know that...I heard it long before...not checked myself


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyways for emulators i always use image file not dvd coz those make sometimes freezing framerate.


----------

